# NUB Maduro



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Took these few pics tonight while smoking a NUB Maduro


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Great pics of an awesome stick!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL Now THAT'S an ash!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yea the ash held on great.


----------



## Drifter29 (May 4, 2012)

I love those little fellas, a good choise for a smoke


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

how was it?


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Phil from Chicago said:


> how was it?


Pretty decent. I guess the NUB line hasnt really impressed me much personally. I'd say this or the Habano are the better two.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

cool.. Thanks as I wasn't impressed by the rest but still haven't gotten my hands on one of these yet!!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is that the 460 size? Looks smaller like the 358 but I thought it was only available in 460 and 464 torps. I wish they made the 358 in Maddy also that's why I ask.W


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pics Jason! Nubs have never been my thing...tried two of each blend but just didn't care for them.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

jmj_203 said:


> Is that the 460 size? Looks smaller like the 358 but I thought it was only available in 460 and 464 torps. I wish they made the 358 in Maddy also that's why I ask.W


Yes this was the 460 size



piperdown said:


> Great pics Jason! Nubs have never been my thing...tried two of each blend but just didn't care for them.


Thanks Eric! I'm suspecting that I'm coming to the same conclusion


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice pics, that Nub stand is coming on a treat! This is the only Nub I have not smoked, the habano and cameroon are my favourite of the rest.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

not to bump a old thread but I found a Nub Maduro today...... LOVED IT!!!! thanks!!!


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Great pics Jason! Nice of you to include my designated seat even though I wasn't there!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice picts dude! I planning to get a hold of a couple of those bad boys someday to give em a try.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Pandyboy said:


> Nice pics, that Nub stand is coming on a treat! This is the only Nub I have not smoked, the habano and cameroon are my favourite of the rest.





Phil from Chicago said:


> not to bump a old thread but I found a Nub Maduro today...... LOVED IT!!!! thanks!!!


Thanks



ryanbish said:


> Great pics Jason! Nice of you to include my designated seat even though I wasn't there!


Yea figured we would honer you even though you werent present


----------

